# Custom Remote Pressure Switch ?



## BigBoreLEO (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm looking at purchasing a weapon mounted light for my AR-15 Patrol Rifle (I'm a police officer). Specifically the 4sevens Quark Turbo. However, it doesn't come with the option of a remote pressure switch. The 4sevens Maelstrom G5 has that as an option, but that light is too heavy for me. At 2.8 ounces (w/o batteries), the 4sevens Quark Turbo is light, has good throw, and bright at 230 otf lumens.

Can anyone build me a remote pressure switch for this light? I'd like it to have momentary on pressure pad and a constant on switch. I also want the ability to mount it to a Picatanny rail mount.

An example of exactly what I'm talking about, is the Surefire SR07. Maybe someone here can take a Surefire SR07 and modify the plug into a format to fit the 4sevens Quark Turbo? If so, hit me up!! I'm willing to pay whatever is fair.

When you look at Surefire weapon mounted lights, they are extremely expensive. A 4sevens Quark Turbo is a better light then most of the Surefire's anyways at a fraction of the cost! If I need to spend some money in customizing a remote pressure switch, then that would still give me a cheaper (and better imo) setup then the surefire weapon mounted lights that are the industry standard.

What say you CPF gurus? 

I hope this is the correct location to ask this question.


----------



## BigBoreLEO (Jan 9, 2012)

No responses after 2 weeks... Am I asking too difficult of a task? Or should I be posting this in a different subforum?


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 29, 2012)

It's possible no one knows enough details of the one or more pieces you are referring to and can't offer any advice. I personally don't know what that would entail and how hard of a task that would be.

Wayne


----------



## ElectronGuru (Feb 29, 2012)

You're also asking for a one-off solution for a mission critical application. I recommend choosing your preferred switch/cap, then working backwards to a reliable setup that works with it.


----------

